# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Μετατροπή 12V AC σε 12V DC

## xkosm

Εχω αγορασει μια discoball η οποια φωτιζετε με μια λαμπα G4 12v 7w παιρνοντας ρευμα απο ενα μετασχηματιστη AC 12V 830ma.
Η ερωτηση που θελω να κανω ειναι αν υπαρχει καποιο κυκλωματακι που να συνδεσω στην υποδοχη της λαμπας και να βγαζει 12V συνεχες
ωστε οταν καει η λαμπα να συνδεσω καποια led.

----------


## her

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=45836

----------


## kobi

Μάκη καλησπέρα. Αν βάλεις 4διόδους και έναν πυκνωτή ώστε να ανορθώσεις τα 12 βολτ? Να σου πω την αλήθειαδεν καλοκατάλαβα ακριβώς τι θέλεις να κάνεις…..

----------


## xkosm

Γεια σου her θα το δοκιμασω το κυκλωμα που προτεινεις, ο σταθεροποιητης που υπαρχει στο κυκλωμα χρειαζετε?

φιλε kobi , αυτο που θελω να κανω ειναι να αντικαταστησω την λαμπα G4 12v 7w που αναβει με εναλλασόμενο ρευμα  με leds τα οποια χρειαζονται συνεχες ρευμα.

Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας

----------


## ggr

Αν κανεις απλα ανορθωση θα παρεις 12*1.41= 16.9V περιπου με κυματωση, οποτε θα χρειαστεις επιπροσθετα εναν πυκνωτη για εξομαλυνση και ενα regulator 7812 για να εχεις ακριβως τα 12V που χρειαζεσαι.

----------


## xkosm

οποτε το κυκλωμα που προτεινε ο her http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=45836 κανει δουλεια.

----------


## MacGyver

Καταρχήν θεωρώ ότι το ερώτημά σου ρητορικό, αφού για να έρθει εκείνη η στιγμή θα περάσουν πολλές ώρες λειτουργίας αφενός και αφετέρου η λυχνία είναι ευτελούς αξίας.
Αν παρά ταύτα επιμένεις να βάλεις led, να ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουν led G4 στα 12V DC/AC, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει καμία μετατροπή !!

----------


## xkosm

Εχεις δικιο φιλε MacGyver οτι η λυχνια ειναι ευτελους αξιας και γνωριζω οτι υπαρχουν και g4 12v led ομως την ερωτηση την εκανα για να μαθω πως γινεται η μετατροπη απο 12v ac  σε 12v dc καθοτι ασχολουμε εντελως ερασιτεχνικα με τα ηλεκτρονικα και θελω να μαθω μεσα απο αυτο το forum καποια βασικα πραγματα.Η αληθεια ειναι πως μεσα απο εδω εμαθα αρκετα, και συγχαρητηρια σε ολους οσους βοηθανε εμας τους αρχαριους.

----------


## MacGyver

Πολύ ωραία.
Να γνωρίζεις ότι η μετατροπή AC -> DC για λειτουργία led σχετικά μεγάλης ισχύος π.χ >1W, απαιτεί και κάποια επιπλέον εξαρτήματα-συνδεσμολογία + ψύξη και όχι απλά ανόρθωση η σταθεροποίηση τάσης!

----------


## xkosm

Σκεφτομαι να χρησιμοποιησω μερικα απλα led υψηλης φωτεινοτητας.
Μια αλλη ερωτηση τα 830ma που δινει ο μετασχηματιστης θα τα δινει και μετα την ανορθωση?
Δηλαδη θα μπορω στο συνολο να χρησιμοποιησω led με καταναλωση γυρω στα 800ma?
και παλι σε ευχαριστω  MacGyver.

----------


## dalai

ενταξει ρε παιδια ηρεμα.Μη τετραγωνιζετε το κυκλο...
Ανορθωση γινετε με πολους τροπους .Απο τους πιο ευκολους μεχρι τους πιο δυσκολους. το κερδος της δυσκολιας ειναι οτι περνουμε ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ την ταση που θελουμε, οτι σωζομαστε απο βραχυκυκλωμα, οτι εξαλυφουμε τις κυματωσεις ,οτι δεν κανει σκαμπανεβασματα οταν ανεβει το φορτιο (οπως οταν χαμηλωνουν τα φωτα με το αναμα του θερμοσυφωνα) ,οτι δεν εχει θορυβο στο κυκλωμα ,οτι εχει αντιηλεκτροπληξιακη προστασια οτι,οτι ,οτι,οτι,,,,,
Τωρα εσυ αν θελεις περιπου 12 βολτ  μπορεις να το κανεις με εναν ανορθωτη και μεγαλο πυκνωτη ππου εχεις στο συρταρι σου .Αν ο μετ/της βγαζει (με το πολυμετρο παντα) 12AC τοτε με την ανορθωση θα παρεις περιπου  12* ριζα2 = 17 volt . αυτο θα εχει ολα τα προβλημα ομως που προανεφερα .δηλ θα εχει κυματωση περιπου 0,5 βολτ  , θα πεφτει οσο μεγαλωνει το φορτιο (δηλ με 1watt  η ταση θα ειναι 16 volt ενω με 10watt  η ταση θα ειναι 13 volt ) κλπ κλπ
Με ενα lm7812 θα λυσεις πολλα προβληματα αλλα θα αποκτησεις και νεα (πχ το lm7812  δεν αντεχει πανω απο 1Α σε ιδανικες συνθηκες) παντως σε γενικες γραμμες τα lm7812 ειναι μια ευκολα υλοποιησημη και ικανοποιητικη λυση για τετοιου ειδους κατασκευες. Για διαβασε λιγο σχετικα αθρα και τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## MacGyver

> Σκεφτομαι να χρησιμοποιησω μερικα απλα led υψηλης φωτεινοτητας.
> Μια αλλη ερωτηση τα 830ma που δινει ο μετασχηματιστης θα τα δινει και μετα την ανορθωση?
> Δηλαδη θα μπορω στο συνολο να χρησιμοποιησω led με καταναλωση γυρω στα 800ma?
> και παλι σε ευχαριστω  MacGyver.



Ναι.
Το πώς θα γίνει αυτό (για να μπορούν να έχουν την απαιτούμενη τάση λειτουργίας) είναι άλλο θέμα.
Θα χρειαστούν συνδυασμοί led σε σειρά και επιπλέον κάποιες αντιστάσεις, μία ανά κλάδο.
Εδώ θα βρεις βοήθεια για τον υπολογισμό !!

----------


## xkosm

Τελικα το κυκλωμα που υπαρχει εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=45836 το εκανα προσωρινα σε breadboard και λειτουργησε κανονικα.
Η ανορθωση εγινε και ειχα 12.2 βολτ σταθερα.Στο κειμενο ομως εχει ως σημειωση τους ηλεκτρολυτικους να ειναι στα 25V εγω εβαλα στα 16v θα υπαρχει προβλημα?
Τωρα τα 830ma που δινει ο μετασχηματιστης θα τα δινει και μετα την ανορθωση?

----------


## kaptenlouna

> Τελικα το κυκλωμα που υπαρχει εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=45836 το εκανα προσωρινα σε breadboard και λειτουργησε κανονικα.
> Η ανορθωση εγινε και ειχα 12.2 βολτ σταθερα.Στο κειμενο ομως εχει ως σημειωση τους ηλεκτρολυτικους να ειναι στα 25V εγω εβαλα στα 16v θα υπαρχει προβλημα?
> Τωρα τα 830ma που δινει ο μετασχηματιστης θα τα δινει και μετα την ανορθωση?



Πολύ πιθανό(αν οχι σίγουρο) ο C3 να παραδώσει πνεύμα σε λιγο καιρο.Βαλε 25v να είσαι σίγουρος.

----------

FILMAN (10-01-12)

----------


## xkosm

Ενταξει θα τον αλλαξω.Ευχαριστω

----------


## xkosm

Το κυκλωμα εγινε σημερα σε διατρητη πλακετα και λειτουργει αψογα στα 11.98 volt.

12v-AC-to-12v-DC.jpg

----------


## MacGyver

> *ενταξει ρε παιδια ηρεμα.Μη τετραγωνιζετε το κυκλο...  Ανορθωση γινετε με πολους τροπους . Απο τους πιο ευκολους μεχρι τους πιο  δυσκολους. το κερδος της δυσκολιας ειναι οτι περνουμε ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ την ταση  που θελουμε, οτι σωζομαστε απο βραχυκυκλωμα, οτι εξαλυφουμε τις  κυματωσεις ,οτι δεν κανει σκαμπανεβασματα οταν ανεβει το φορτιο (οπως  οταν χαμηλωνουν τα φωτα με το αναμα του θερμοσυφωνα) ,οτι δεν εχει  θορυβο στο κυκλωμα ,οτι εχει αντιηλεκτροπληξιακη προστασια οτι,οτι  ,οτι,οτι,,,,, * 
> Τωρα εσυ αν θελεις περιπου 12 βολτ  μπορεις να το κανεις με εναν  ανορθωτη και μεγαλο πυκνωτη ππου εχεις στο συρταρι σου .Αν ο μετ/της  βγαζει (με το πολυμετρο παντα) 12AC τοτε με την ανορθωση θα παρεις  περιπου  12* ριζα2 = 17 volt . αυτο θα εχει ολα τα προβλημα ομως που  προανεφερα .δηλ *θα εχει κυματωση περιπου 0,5 βολτ*  , θα πεφτει οσο μεγαλωνει το φορτιο (δηλ με *1watt  η ταση θα ειναι 16 volt ενω με 10watt  η ταση θα ειναι 13 volt* ) κλπ κλπ  Με ενα lm7812 θα λυσεις πολλα προβληματα αλλα θα αποκτησεις και νεα (πχ  το lm7812  δεν αντεχει πανω απο 1Α σε ιδανικες συνθηκες) παντως σε  γενικες γραμμες τα lm7812 ειναι μια ευκολα υλοποιησημη και ικανοποιητικη  λυση για τετοιου ειδους κατασκευες. Για διαβασε λιγο σχετικα αθρα και  τα ξαναλεμε



Με δεδομένο ότι (το κατά τα άλλα απλό) αυτό  το θέμα βρίσκεται στην κατηγορία Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων αλλά και  επιπλέον ότι τα γραπτά μένουν, για να συμβουλεύουν αργότερα, ορθά η  λανθασμένα κάποιον ανυποψίαστο: να προσέχουμε τι γράφουμε, την ορολογία και τι συμβουλεύουμε.
Άλλο ένα πρόσφατο θυμάμαι π.χ και εδώ
Η συμβουλή της ημέρας: διαβάζουμε 1000 γράφουμε ένα και αυτό με πραότητα!!

----------


## Hadr1an

καλησπερα, αν το δουλεψω στα 9V θα ειναι οκ? επισης για να παρω λιγο παραπανω ρευμα πχ 0,8Α-1Α τι πρεπει να αλλαξω? (θελω να τροφοδοτησω εφε κιθαρας που με τους κλασικους μετασχηματιστες βγαζουν θορυβο με καλυπτει η χρειαζομαι κατι αλλο...?)

----------


## JOUN

> ενταξει ρε παιδια ηρεμα.Μη τετραγωνιζετε το κυκλο...



Αν μπορουσε καποιος το Νομπελ η το αντιστοιχο για μαθηματικα το ειχε στην τσεπη του..

----------


## αντωνης1981

αν θελω απο ηλεκτρ. μετασχητιστη 12v AC να παρω 12v DC  αλλα στα 10Α?!στο δευτερευων μου δινει 20-150 w οποτε δεν εχουμε προβλημα.τι πρεπει να κανω?

----------


## Fire Doger

Mπορείς να βάλεις απευθείας ένα τροφοδοτικό στα 230V και να πάρεις 12V DC (link)

----------


## FILMAN

> αν θελω απο ηλεκτρ. μετασχητιστη 12v AC να παρω 12v DC  αλλα στα 10Α?!στο δευτερευων μου δινει 20-150 w οποτε δεν εχουμε προβλημα.τι πρεπει να κανω?



Δεν ασχολείσαι καθόλου με τον "μετασχηματιστή" που έχεις.

----------


## αντωνης1981

> Mπορείς να βάλεις απευθείας ένα τροφοδοτικό στα 230V και να πάρεις 12V DC (link)




συμφωνω αλλα εχω περιορισμενο χωρο και δεν χωραει κανενας του εμποριου οτι και αν κανω!!για αυτο θελω να κανω την μετατροπη στον ηδη μετασχ. που εχει το φωτιστικο.

----------


## αντωνης1981

συμφωνω αλλα εχω περιορισμενο χωρο και δεν χωραει κανενας του εμποριου οτι και αν κανω!!για αυτο θελω να κανω την μετατροπη στον ηδη μετασχ. που εχει το φωτιστικο.

----------


## vasilllis

Ακυρο..λαθος ποστ

----------


## FILMAN

> συμφωνω αλλα εχω περιορισμενο χωρο και δεν χωραει κανενας του εμποριου οτι και αν κανω!!για αυτο θελω να κανω την μετατροπη στον ηδη μετασχ. που εχει το φωτιστικο.



Τί θέλεις να κάνεις το φωτιστικό και θες να δημιουργήσεις 12VDC;

----------


## αντωνης1981

θελω να συνδεσω 12V λαμπες led.ο ηδη υπαρχων μετασχηματιστης με καλυβει στα Α αλλα οχι στο dc που θελω.

----------


## FILMAN

Ο υπάρχων ηλεκτρονικός μετασχηματιστής σε καλύπτει μόνο για λάμπες πυρακτώσεως / αλογόνου και τίποτα άλλο. Το πρόβλημα στο να βάλεις λάμπες LED δεν είναι ότι ο ηλεκτρονικός μετασχηματιστής που ήδη έχεις δεν βγάζει DC, αλλά αυτό καθαυτό το γεγονός ότι είναι ηλεκτρονικός.

----------


## αντωνης1981

ηλεκτρολογος ειμαι και απο αυτους που ξερουν κατι παραπανω απο το να περνανε απλως καλωδια.και ειδικα με τις λαμπες  led!!τωρα το θεμα μας ειναι αλλο.περα την γεφυρα διοδων και τον πυκνωτη ,τι αλλο μπορω να βαλω για να εχω πιο σταθερη εξομαλυνσης της τασης σε ρευμα στα 8-10Α ?οι λαμπες μου μπορουν να δουλεψουν απο 10-30V αλλα ας μην τις φτασω στα ακρα να κρατησουν και καιρο.

----------


## FILMAN

Α, καλά. Δουλεύουν από 10 ... 30V αλλά θέλεις και πολύ σταθερή εξομάλυνση!

----------


## Feelgood

Καλησπέρα. Κατασκεύασα το κύκλωμα για να οδηγήσω ένα όργανο σε ένα μηχανάκι που δεν έχει μπαταρία. Στην είσοδο έχω 12,2v περίπου AC και στην έξοδο 11,7v DC και το οργανακι δουλεύει μια χαρά. Όταν όμως γκαζώσω στην είσοδο ανεβαίνουν τα Volt και φτάνουν έως και τα 16-17v ac. με αποτέλεσμα το κύκλωμα να κόβει και το όργανο σβήνει. Όταν οι στροφές πέσουν στο ρελαντί, ξανά ανάβει. Τί πρέπει να βάλω στην είσοδο ώστε να κρατήσω τα volt σταθερά ? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilllis

Αν βάλεις ανόρθωτη για μηχανή, θα κάνει δουλειά. Αρκεί βέβαια να έχει κάποιο φορτιο στην εξοδο.

----------


## Feelgood

Ρώτησα και η τιμή είναι γύρω στα 180€.  :Sad:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Δεν μας λες πως ανορθώνεις τώρα την τάση. Το έχω φτιάξει κανά δυό φορές με επιτυχία αλλά πρέπει να ξέρουμε και τι τάση έχουμε αρχικά και ποιάς έντασης περίπου. Βάζεις ένα στοιχειώδες φορτίο (αντίσταση 100Ω και 47 και 22) μας λες τι μετρήσεις παίρνεις και σε ποιά επίπεδα στροφών και όλα γίνονται.

----------


## Feelgood

> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=45836



Αυτο έφτιαξα. Είσοδο παίρνω από το βολάν μετά από μια δίοδο που έχει ήδη το μηχανάκι. Ρελαντί έχω περίπου 12v ac. Στην αύξηση των στροφών ανεβαίνουν στα 16-17v

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αυτο έφτιαξα. Είσοδο παίρνω από το βολάν μετά από μια δίοδο που έχει ήδη το μηχανάκι. Ρελαντί έχω περίπου 12v ac. Στην αύξηση των στροφών ανεβαίνουν στα 16-17v



Ανεβαίνουν μόνο τόσο λίγο τα βολτ σε ξερογκαζιά ή σε στροφές κανονικής λειτουργίας ;;; Χρειάζεσαι μια αντίσταση ( ;;; ) και μια ζένερ 15V (κάποιων βαττ) πριν τον πυκνωτή και θα συμμαζευτεί η τάση αν δεν έχει καεί το 7812.

----------


## lepouras

> Ρώτησα και η τιμή είναι γύρω στα 180€.



από τη μηχανή σου είπαν με τόσα λεφτά? μήπως δεν κατάλαβες ή νόμιζαν ότι έχεις κανα χαγιαμπουσα?

----------


## selectronic

> από τη μηχανή σου είπαν με τόσα λεφτά? μήπως δεν κατάλαβες ή νόμιζαν ότι έχεις κανα χαγιαμπουσα?



+1
Δεν νομίζω να έχουν τόσο οι ανορθωτές για παπάκια (πχ)...

----------


## vasilllis

> +1
> Δεν νομίζω να έχουν τόσο οι ανορθωτές για παπάκια (πχ)...



Και πιο φτηνος . https://www.skroutz.gr/s/20805514/%C...N-110-125.html

----------


## Feelgood

Ο ανορθωτής που ρώτησα ήταν για Honda XR650. Είναι το μόνο μοντέλο που δείχνει να κάνει. Το δικό μου είναι 300αρι δίχρονο. Δεν ξέρω αν ταιριάζει αυτός που προτείνεις αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση με τέτοια τιμή αξίζει να δοκιμάσω.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ο ανορθωτής που ρώτησα ήταν για Honda XR650. Είναι το μόνο μοντέλο που δείχνει να κάνει. Το δικό μου είναι 300αρι δίχρονο. Δεν ξέρω αν ταιριάζει αυτός που προτείνεις αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση με τέτοια τιμή αξίζει να δοκιμάσω.



Τι καλωδια βγαζει;

----------


## Feelgood

> Τι καλωδια βγαζει;



Δύο. Λευκό - κίτρινο.

----------


## vasilllis

Με το τσιγκελι ....https://tboltusa.com/store/tech.php?...ng+With+Lights
αυτο ειναι το διαγραμμα του.Με μια μετρηση θα επιβεβαιωθει και η συνδεση του.

----------


## Feelgood

> Με το τσιγκελι ....https://tboltusa.com/store/tech.php?...ng+With+Lights
> αυτο ειναι το διαγραμμα του.Με μια μετρηση θα επιβεβαιωθει και η συνδεση του.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Απλά έχω απογοητευθεί με τις γνώσεις μου. Τσάμπα τα πτυχία ηλεκτρονικού. Έχω βέβαια 25 χρόνια να ασχοληθώ αλλά και πάλι νομίζω ότι είναι εκτός δυνατοτήτων μου.

----------


## vasilllis

κανε μας ενα σχεδιο τι εχεις κανει να σε βοηθησουμε λιγο.Λεγοντας μας ενα ασπρο και ενα κιτρινο καλωδιο οτι βγαζει μονο ο honda μπορει να σε βοηθησει.

----------


## stevstav

Τι οργανο ειναι και τι καταναλωση εχει (με μια μπαταρια 12βολτ μετρας τα αμπερ του και μας λες).
Για μερικα ma δεν χρειαζεται ολοκληρος ετοιμος ανορθωτης.

----------

